# Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?



## cabernet-sauvignon (16. Mai 2011)

*Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?*

Der USB 2.0 Standard lässt es zu, dass USB-Kabel bis zu 5 Meter lang sein dürfen. *Trifft diese Spezifikation auch auf Scanner zu? *Ich möchte nämlich den Scanner auf der anderen Seite des Zimmers hinstellen, da wo Platz ist und nicht direkt in PC-Nähe. Beispielsweise käme für mich der Canon LiDE 210 oder der Canon LiDE 700F in Betracht. Früher gab es meines Wissens arge Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Kabellänge. Daher bin ich mir unsicher, ob diese Beschränkung noch immer gilt. Eine Kabellänge von 5 Metern wäre für mich ausreichend.


----------



## HeaDCorE (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?*

Die maximale Distanz zwischen zwei mit USB verbundenen Geräten liegt wegen der Beschränkung von 5 m pro USB-Kabel bei 30 m – sechs Kabel mit je fünf Meter Länge und dazwischen fünf Hubs. 
Wikipedia sei dank


----------



## CHICOLORES (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?*

kommt auf deinen Scanner an und dein USB Kabel an ... bei einem Kunden von uns haben wir Geräte im Einsatz die nur mit einem Belkin USB Kabel verlängert werden können. Sollte man (wie es bei mir der Fall war) ein anderes USB Verlängerungskabel anstecken wird der Scanner nicht mehr erkannt.

Am besten ist eigentlich du schnappst dir ein gutes Verlängerungskabel und testest es.lDaheim hab ich 2 Belkin USB Verlängerungen die gut geschirmt sind - leider ist mir der genaue Name entfallen aber n pic könnte ich dir auf google raussuchen  .... 1x für meinen W-LAN Adapter und 1x für meine Maus, die ich am Bett liegen habe .... und bei meiner Freundin ist ihr Canon Scanner/Drucker darüber angeschlossen. Ohne Probleme ... außerdem leuchtet es schön Blau und man kann es auch für nen Controller an die PS3 anschließen


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?*

Hab selber ein 5m USB Kabel und noch mit keiner angeschlossenen Hardware Probleme. Wenn dein Scanner so empfindlich sein sollte dann gibts doch auch noch aktive USB Kabel die weniger Problem mit einer sauberen Datenverbindung haben.

USB-FAQ-27000 Wie lang dürfen USB Kabel maximal sein?


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?*

vielen Dank an alle für die hilfreichen Antworten.

Die Informationen helfen mir weiter. Ich sehe daher keine Probleme, dass ich den Scanner etwas weiter weg vom PC plazieren kann. 

Damit ist das Thema beendet.


----------



## Chron-O-John (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann ich einen Scanner an einem 5 Meter langen USB-Kabel anschließen?*

Hi,

auch wenns schon beendet ist , ein billiges aktives kabel gibts bei den Ganzen China-Versendern, z.b. hier das hab ich in Verwendung und es funktioniert perfekt.


----------

